
China's dark side: On Yellow River, corpses mean cash (2010) - DanBC
http://www.mcclatchydc.com/2010/09/16/100691/chinese-fisherman-on-yellow-river.html#.UcH1uDvryDE
======
DanBC
See also ([http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-
pacific-11813990](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-11813990))

